# Turtle Creek



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

Fished in the rain this afternoon, couple of sea bass, 1 blue, 1 flounder, all dinks. Still beats not fishin'


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

This is true. Hey brother I got your message. Been really busy at work and come home and crash. Got one more night and off on Monday.


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

No prob bro, I fully understand the work thing. Got the truck in the shop today, supposed to get it back this afternoon. Dan isn't coming up until tomorrow now. See ya soon.


----------

